# 9x20 QCTP



## Tin Falcon (Jul 27, 2013)

Some of you may know last summer I purchased a used grizzly  9x20 lathe. It sat in my shed for about a year . After realizing it was unlikely to actually get used out there. It was moved to my basement with my sons help. And I finally got to add the QCTP i picked up at cabin fever from LMS. 

I looked at Steve Bedairs site for Ideas. there are several ways folks have done this mod. When I  had the AXA on my mini lathe I machined and tapped a bolt to make an extension/adapter. That was one option.  I was considering a trip to the hardware store to pick up a 14MM tap  and just drill and tap the compound . then I cam across a 1/2 20 tap and die and said why not so I turned down the stud that comes with the QCTP and threaded to 1/2 -20 then drilled and tapped the compound. 
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Some of you may know last summer I purchased a used grizzly  9x20 lathe. It sat in my shed for about a year . After realizing it was unlikely to actually get used out there. It was moved to my basement with my sons help. And I finally got to add the QCTP i picked up at cabin fever from LMS.
> 
> I looked at Steve Bedairs site for Ideas. there are several ways folks have done this mod. When I  had the AXA on my mini lathe I machined and tapped a bolt to make an extension/adapter. That was one option.  I was considering a trip to the hardware store to pick up a 14MM tap  and just drill and tap the compound . then I cam across a 1/2 20 tap and die and said why not so I turned down the stud that comes with the QCTP and threaded to 1/2 -20 then drilled and tapped the compound.
> Tin



I'm in the process of making a a block to bolt mind directly to the cross slide.   This does away with the compound but my original goal was to CNC the machine or possibly do an electronic lead screw.  If really needed the compound can be swapped back in place.    After learning a bit more I'm not sure CNCing makes sense, so I'm on a mental hold in that regard.   The thought though is that CNC saves a lot of tooling build.    For example there would be less of a need for a ball turning tool, a taper cutting slide and etc.  

I've seen a number of ways to mount the tool post on the compound, I never really liked what I saw.   I was thinking at one time of rounding the top of the compound slide so that the tool holders could drop down that little bit that is needed when full height tool blanks are used.    I will have to think about that a bit more.   I'm half tempted to find somebody to cast me an iron slide that can be fitted with the tool post properly bolted down.   The current slide just leaves me feeling like the material is a bit thin for a tool post stud.  

Funny how plans morph overtime.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 3, 2013)

I want to brink up a couple of points here. 

1) a Quick change tool post is probably the most common most used and arguably the most productive mod one can make on any lathe. 

2) Aloris AXA wedge style seems to be the most common and is very reliable. 
There are many other brands of this same style like Phase II as well as import knock offs. 

3) there are better styles and other excellent brand names. And there are imports that are not quick to change and not repeatable so do your home work before you buy. 

4) in reference to the 9x20 IMHO it is a must to modify  or in reality make a new clamp to hold the compound. This mod had already been done when I purchased this lathe. I would not recommend adding a QCTP to a 9x20 untll a better clamp is installed. 

5) Keep in mind modifying a machine may void the warranty .  So if you purchase a new machine you may want to avoid machining any part that came with the machine instead make a new part to replace the one not performing to standard . Mine is an older used machine so I was not concerned about drilling into the compound .
Tin


----------



## rodw (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry rod this was pretty straight forward  mod. 

Here is the Tool post set.







Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 6, 2013)

The current LMS price $169 
Shars tool  $185.95

CDCO   $ 108.00

tin


----------



## rodw (Aug 7, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Sorry rod this was pretty straight forward  mod.
> 
> 
> Tin



Tin, I was more interested in seeing how you mounted it as I am not familiar with your lathe. I couldn't resist though :hDe:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 7, 2013)

Look like this except green. the tp sits a little high I have read on can not use 1/2 " tooling without modifying the compound.


steves take on the mod http://bedair.org/Toolpost/HFtoolpost1.html
And I can take pics if you want me to.
Tin


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 10, 2013)

I mentioned in a previous post about making a riser block to mount my Quick Change tool post directly to the cross slide.  If everything goes well I will have some pics below.  {first pic post attempt}

In any event I started this riser block some time ago and had it set aside thinking about how to finish it off.   I decided to go with gun blue, in this case: Birchwood Casey - Perma Blue paste gun blue.     This is the first time I've used this material, at best the results are OK.   The riser is sealed with: Boesheild T-9 rust and corrosion protection.    I use T-9 a lot due to a shop in the cellar.  

The block is pretty simply I turned it to give me some ears to bolt to the cross slide with.  Four holes where drilled to mate up with the cross slide T-bolts and a hole drilled and tapped in the center for the tool post.   Not having a mill I cleaned up the sides with files (German milling machines) and deburred.    All in all pretty straight forward.   

Now obviously not having the compound can be a problem but this is an easy swap when needed.   I still flip back and forth with respect to CNC.   I really like the sense of accomplishment here even if it is simple, the work was done on the 9x20 or my drill press.   In fact I did interrupted cuts with carbide tooling on that 9x20, cutting square steel - so much for the idea 9x20's can't cut steel.  In any event the hope is that this will provide for a ridge platform when needed.   The idea of ganging the compound with this assembly is also on my mind.  

Now for a question; have any of you used Perma Blue to finish cold rolled steel?   The first coat seemed to go well but the follow up coats seemed to thin the blue in areas.   Kinda strange but I have zero experience with this stuff.    It doesn't look too bad for a riser block but isn't the even bluing I wanted to see.


----------

